# Prancing



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone else have a chi that prances when they are playing? 

Anytime that Jaxx is playing and is fetching a toy he prances as he runs back to whoever is playing with him.

It is so cute that it makes me laugh every time he does it.

I was just wondering if it is a chi thing or just a Jaxx thing. It reminds me of horses prancing but he does it much faster.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, Benny prances too! He looks like a widdle pony, trotting along! It's adorable..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody does too! He also does this hilarious gazelle leap when running around the yard, especially if being chased. He runs full out and then leaps straight up in the air with all 4 feet off the ground, comes down, and then bounces back up. He looks like a deer or gazelle when he does it. It's hilarious.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep, most of mine do out back when they are feeling good. It's so cute to watch.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

2 of mine are prancers. Hope is too uptight to prance...haha!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Both Toby and Max prance. Sometimes they just walk with a toy in their mouths and prance along like kings. It's hysterical.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Five of mine prance...Sassy hasn't found her prance yet...took her two years to find her bark...


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Guillermo prances its so cute!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Ax prances everywhere he goes, it's pretty much just his walk, he know's he's a handsome little man (probably because I tell him that 20 x a day).

Chloe does more of a bounce than a prance, front legs straight out, a bit deer like as Tracy said. She does this every morning and night when I first see her and of course when I'm making her food.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Unfortunately mine are boring, they stay on all fours at all times due to my desire to avoid potential patella problems and cause other issues for tiny developing bones bones. 

Once fully developed, they can prance & gallop around to their heart's content, until then it's walkies only, inside play only & feet planted firmly on the ground.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody does too! He also does this hilarious gazelle leap when running around the yard, especially if being chased. He runs full out and then leaps straight up in the air with all 4 feet off the ground, comes down, and then bounces back up. He looks like a deer or gazelle when he does it. It's hilarious.


Jaxx does that too when we are outside. One of our neighbors even commented that he jumps like a deer. 

I just had never seen a dog prance before Jaxx. Perhaps that is because before Jaxx we always had big dogs. I love when he prances though especially when he prances while shaking his Kong duck.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes..Holy prances she sounds like a little horse in the house lol..


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi my buster is a prancer and walks so like hes marching i love his style


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Holly prances when she plays. I love it! I think it's so cute!


----------

